

Recommendations for business bank account - danbmil99

researching business banking for a new startup.  Google next to useless due to every single hit including 'reviews' going to commercial sites.<p>Anyone have experience they can share on this topic?  Looking for the obvious -- low fees, no spammy sales pitches, good online, just the basics without a bunch of bs.
======
dutchkabuki
assuming you are in the US...

Wamu used to have free business checking(now that they are chase they probably
still do, but not positive), good small amounts <$100k

citi is great for >$100k, super easy set up and have great simplified online
system. Good if you have a large wad that you are going to just spend down (a
vc round). citi is a real business bank, and they don't bat an eye at 6 or 7
figure wires.

bofa has a really complex online system, that is a gigantic pain in the ass,
but can do full treasury, automatic check deposit, more... given this, its
really odd that bofa _feels_ like a consumer bank. For example, shut down the
credit cards on our business account because of unusually high spending,
meaning they were just shocked by $100's k going through a cc to begin with!
and when we called to reactivate them, they did that thing with consumers
where they are like "did you spend $7.77 and on online retailer recently?" ha!

~~~
danbmil99
thanks this is exactly the kind of feedback I wanted. I've got wamu/chase
personal so I may go that way. No fat wad yet, we'll hire scads of MBA's to
figure things out if we get there. For now just need simple basics with none
of the bs like you got from Bofa.

